

Yahoo acquisition would be a mistake for Microsoft - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/software/211207/even-big-discount-yahoo-acquisition-would-be-mistake-microsoft

======
georgieporgie
An opinion piece with no meaningful analysis, all based on a rumor. Flagged.

